# Hopra Nats



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

JUNE 12-14 @ Lucky Bobs in Millwaukee WI. Tjets to NEO s bring it on! Best ,Al Thurman


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you want to race Super Stock at the HOPRA Nationals,
and you've never raced Super Stock before.
You can expect to get screwed by BSRT if you want to race a G3R.

Because BSRT don't make a ceramic magnet G3R 902 rolling chassis anymore for your build.
You have to buy a G3R 901 or a 905 for $35 to $40 with bonded traction magnets,
then spend $25 for some ceramic traction magnets.

So you have to spend $60 to $65 before you even start your build for a basic rolling chassis.

__________________


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok so That leaves you Tjets or NEO cars .Now, the winners are people who attend and enjoy the event , and enjoy the company of friends and even foes. The losers are those who are wallowing about in the negative energy of despair ,floundering about in a cloud of polarity, lost in a fog of anger and hate. hey S F ... how s your buddy , Bubba. {snicker}


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Lucky Bob always, always hosts a first class event and I have no doubt that this one will be nothing short of fabulous and a lot of fun and joking around by all participants. It's a great opportunity to experience some of the best of what the hobby and sport has to offer and share in the excitement and camaraderie with about 100 of your closest slot car friends and colleagues.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Too bad I'll be on the Hot Rod Power Tour... Madison, WI; Then my hometown of Racine... Hopefully I'll be back by that weekend...


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*Wrong*



SuperFist said:


> If you want to race Super Stock at the HOPRA Nationals,
> and you've never raced Super Stock before.
> You can expect to get screwed by BSRT if you want to race a G3R.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about  A true super stock car to race @ the nats will cost you $ 125.00 for a 910 car BSRT has not screwed anyone this race you can use a wizard car, slottech, Bsrt g-3 

Don't start that bologna brad you can buy a super stock for about $125.My son has won many races with out spending anymore money in the car just track time! No one said you had to buy that car


----------



## racerman454 (Dec 4, 2005)

Dont worry Brad is just a cry baby.. Just continue to race ur t-jets against no competition and have your fun. I have been racing the super stocks and the g-jets for a while now and think they are the best two classes out there hands down. week in and week out we have close races and mostly everyone is using the same car. Its funny to me how two series run these cars and I hear no complaining and a guy who doesnt even race the cars is the one whining.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SuperFist said:


> If you want to race Super Stock at the HOPRA Nationals,
> and you've never raced Super Stock before.
> You can expect to get screwed by BSRT if you want to race a G3R.
> 
> ...


Ugh....... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE spew that junk at one of the other sites. Don't take what I like about this place away man.

Don't buy a frickin' BSRT car if you don't want to, run anything else and don't mention BSRT again. While you're at it, don't mention Wizzard or Slottech either.

If they don't race what you like, don't go, simple as that. My only experience at a National size race is the G3 Championships, if the others are as much fun then I'm sure the race will be a blast!

I hate this crap......


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Our club has had no problem getting ceramic super stocks
from BSRT.Ceramic material does not wear out very quickly.
You will be able to run those 25 dollar magnets for years.
The HOPRA nats is a great event to test your skills against
some of the best racers in the country.You will see products
and car modifications you might not see anywhere else.Even
if you don't enter a class,it can be a great place to purchase
slot related items and meet the manufacturers of many parts.
I highly recommend going. Tim Miller


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I'm with martybaur31. Take it somewhere else. Funny how as soon as H.O.P.R.A or U.F.H.O.R.A. RACES & the corresponding manufacturers come up, along comes the B.S. & bickering. Take away the B.S. & go over P.O.S. or someplace where it's welcome. That's what the snake pit is for! It's too bad someone can't just post a race date & leave it at that. I would think that if someone's going to a Nats, that it isn't their first rodeo and they should know what they are going to and getting into. There's enough diversity in this hobby that you DON"T have to go to or race something that you don't like and still enjoy everything that's left. That's one of the great assets of H.O. . . . . . .LOTS of variety
Mom always said "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything"


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I will say the G3r is a great car but if you go to BSRT web site the 910 RTR is not listed, Lucky Bob doesn't even have them listed on his web site. I have a 910 I bought at the Outhouse race and it is a very fast. I 'm in no means bad mouthing anyone or any company


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

They do have them list at Slot Pro Speedway and if you drop Scale Auto a line or call them, I know they have them, their site is usually not quite up to date.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Marty 
I understand that myself and have told people to e-mail or call Scale Auto direct and ask about the 910. I was just pointing out that some of the newer racers don't always understand. A couple of newbies in the a local club where looking for RTR superstocks and I told them about all three brands of cars and they told they could find the 910 on scales web site so I told them to call direct.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Pricing and magnet wars are why we race T-Jets*

Super Fist was talking about the price of this class.
I think some of you guys beat on SF a little hard.
Tim I've been at it long enough to see the BS behind the BSRT mask.

I went to t-jets to avoid screwing my customers every year on magnet upgrades. To bad you guys quit t-jet racing.

I remember the day you and Mike Russel got beat racing us at T-Jets.
Mike, who still owes me $130, left saying it was "like bringing a knife to
a gun fight." 

John Sell beat you guys at the North Adams T-Jet race in 2001.

Finally a class that focuses on driving vs magnets.

I wish you well :>)

Dave
http://www.daveshoraceway.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



tjettim said:


> Our club has had no problem getting ceramic super stocks
> from BSRT.Ceramic material does not wear out very quickly.
> You will be able to run those 25 dollar magnets for years.
> The HOPRA nats is a great event to test your skills against
> ...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

00'HO said:


> Super Fist was talking about the price of this class.
> I think some of you guys beat on SF a little hard.
> Tim I've been at it long enough to see the BS behind the BSRT mask.


If you're wanting to race a national class it is going to be expensive, were you hoping everyone would just race magna-tractions and that would be the end of it?

He received a ration of crap because he made a political statement and clearly has an issue with a single vendor which has ZERO business being on this board.

You've chosen to do the same, leave your whining about vendors on another site. Run whatever you like and extol the virtues of your favorite car all day long, just don't bash the rest here, nobody wants to hear it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would suggest those involved take this to email. For quite awhile we have not had any problems with the "racing" side of HO. If it continues I will eliminate the problem.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Well Done*



hankster said:


> I would suggest those involved take this to email. For quite awhile we have not had any problems with the "racing" side of HO. If it continues I will eliminate the problem.


Good Job Hank !
*Amazing how guys want to throw down over HO cars.......*










Slot Cars are suppose to be cheap fun !










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

........ Wow Dave.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

martybauer31 said:


> ........ Wow Dave.


I'm with you, Marty. Wow! Is post #17 really from the same dude that got all inflamatory in post #4 of the thread below?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=247742

When I was in grade school, there was a kid who would run up and hit people in the back as hard as he could while the teacher wasn't watching and then run off. Of course, who ever got hit would chase him to retaliate. He'd run towards the teacher and the victim would get in trouble for chasing the instigator. Oh yeah, that was first grade...


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

The official schedule for the 35th Annual HOPRA National Championships is now posted here: http://hopra.net./09Nats.html


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I still say the positives far out weigh the negatives.
I give the HOPRA nats two thumbs up.Dave from
Dave's Raceway has done alot of good things to
promote our hobby.The small hobby shops have
took it in the butt from some of the slot car companies
so I know where he is comming from.Less and less
discounts,higher minimum orders.It's probably hard
not to vent once in a while.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

A wise old racer once said "Speed costs money! How fast can you afford to go. How many guys have sold or mortgaged out everything they own to try and win a national title? From F1 to NASCAR to Drag, Oval or Road Racing, from Real cars all the way to Model cars. That is what it takes to be the best plain and simple. Some will make the commitment and others will make the complaint. I sincerely hope that everyone that goes to a National Race just try and do your best and be happy that you had the opportunity to even be entered in such an event no matter who the winners and losers are. It's about the common interest and the camaraderie and friendship that keeps this Hobby / Sport alive and well. Good Luck to all the racers in all the classes that attend. And one more thing....a Race Report.....when the rubber, foam and silicone and Lexan dust settles. For all of us who can not or will not be attending.  If they say it's your two cents worth and a penny for your thoughts. where does the other penny go? ; /


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Toyota*



resinmonger said:


> I'm with you, Marty. Wow! Is post #17 really from the same dude that got all inflamatory in post #4 of the thread below?
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=247742
> 
> When I was in grade school, there was a kid who would run up and hit people in the back as hard as he could while the teacher wasn't watching and then run off. Of course, who ever got hit would chase him to retaliate. He'd run towards the teacher and the victim would get in trouble for chasing the instigator. Oh yeah, that was first grade...


What is so infamitory about a guy who does not like a certain brand and wants to share the dislikes ? I've seen more broken Tomy chassis then any other. As I said, cheap regrind Chinese plastic. Tomy is the most difficult slot car to rebuild, bar none. Tweak this, tweak that, hit the wall then put those parts in a G3 chassis. These forums are to inform.... If you are in denial that Tomy had a bad run of chassis then you are a collector and not a racer. There are 1000 basement racers to 1 organized HOPRA, UFHORA, SWMSRA FRAY racers. I saw an oportunity to share the USA made Patriot slot car product line to those guys who want a fast, reasonably priced, easy to work on, very rugged HO scale race car. 

Just cause I drive a Ford, and call you out on your Chevy, dosen't mean you have to go back to 1st grade. 


I warn you, my dad was a truck driver, and my mom a bartender. 

*I'll see if I can dig up a pic of my flaming Jeff Gordon guitar.*




























_Speed at an afordable price_

List: $38.00 on Sale $32.00

Proudly Sold at: 

http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*My Slot Car Friend*



tjettim said:


> I still say the positives far out weigh the negatives.
> I give the HOPRA nats two thumbs up.Dave from
> Dave's Raceway has done alot of good things to
> promote our hobby.The small hobby shops have
> ...


Tim, you have been one of my favorites to pit next to.
We took it in the rear when BSRT dropped us as a DEALER June 08.
I'll share the email with you some time...... I told them they were 3rd place in sales, then that was it, they blew their top. Funny :tongue:
Glad SuperFist got to meet you at A&M. He was impressed by you guys.
The slotcar journies have been something......
You should have seen our raceway on the road with the girls.
Now that was fun......... we got stories !










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Double wow.......


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm wondering what any of this discussion has to do with the topic of this thread, which is the HOPRA Nats, June 11-14, at Lucky Bob's in Milwaukee, WI. If you want to run WHP cars, run 'em. If you want to run BSRT cars, run 'em. If you want to run Slottech cars, run 'em. Heck, if you want to run Tomy SG+, Tyco X2s or LifeLike M cars, run 'em. They are all eligible to race at the HOPRA Nats. :thumbsup:

Oh yeah, Aurora T-Jets too!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree.And on those bad chassis from Tomy.
Those were only on the Super Gs from about
1996-2007.The rest are ok.LOL.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Nothing*



akahollywood said:


> I'm wondering what any of this discussion has to do with the topic of this thread :thumbsup:
> 
> Resinmonger on one of my post links.....
> 
> ...


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sigh..... I get it Dave... i'll type extra slow....

You're clearly an awesome dealer, I'm sure you'll gain a BUNCH of business from your rantings here.  

Not sure what BSRT has to do with a the TOMY SG+ and their brittle bodies. BSRT essentially improved on the original design with the G series, they didn't invent it. It would be like blaming Wizzard for imperfections in the Tyco product line.

The pictures with the kids racing and everything is all good, I get that you're trying to play the super swell guy that loves kids and racing, but you're talking out of both sides of your mouth with the venomous garbage about other vendors. Why not just try to be the swell guy here and leave the other crap to the Snake Pit on POS.

Feel free to reply, I won't ruin this post anymore than it is already, and you have been placed in my ignore list, ahhhh, so nice....... :wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

martybauer31 said:


> so i'll type extra slow....
> 
> :wave:


A little slower,, remember he drives Wizzard cars

One of these days Ill make a HOPRA nats an kick the crap out of wizzard cars with a SLOTTECH :tongue:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*fixed it for you*



00'HO said:


> I saw an oportunity to share the USA made *BSRT 901 *slot car product line to those guys who want a fast, reasonably priced, easy to work on, very rugged HO scale race car.


*Made in the USA!*
*Polymer Traction Magnets!*
*Compatible with AFX, JL, AW Hardbodies and Lexan bodies!*

*Speed at an affordable price!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Part # 901*
*Description**-**"Box Stock" G3*™* Rolling Chassis*
(Ceramic motor and ceramic-grade bonded traction magnets)
The "Box Stock" G3™ Rolling Chassis features:
- The high-performance "Flexible" G3-R™ chassis
- High-energy ceramic motor magnets
- High-energy ceramic-grade bonded G3-R™ traction magnets
- Pre-tweaked and reamed endbell
- BSRT delrin pinion & crown gear on .059 rear axle
- Beautiful 5-spoke molded rims & high-performance molded rear tires
- High performance precision molded rear tires
- Nearly all existing snap-on hard plastic Tomy AFX bodies fit this car
*Price: $34.95*


Proudly Sold By
http://www.scaleauto.com/

:hat:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

At mike


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Slow Ride*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> A little slower,, remember he drives Wizzard cars
> 
> One of these days Ill make a HOPRA nats an kick the crap out of wizzard cars with a SLOTTECH :tongue:


You guys are funny. 
I am even slower then you think. 
Our club is racing Fray style T-Jets with a twist.
Love your comebacks.
I plug the Wiz cars because it helps pay the raceway bills.
The rest mentioned do not.










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Good looking cars Dave. Is that orange/black car in the front row a lexan body or a resin cast? It's a good looker.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Lexan*



resinmonger said:


> Good looking cars Dave. Is that orange/black car in the front row a lexan body or a resin cast? It's a good looker.


Yes sir, Lexan.

Since the resin/plastic race bodies are so light, such as batjet, I allow a full body lexan in our Mod T-Jet class.

Seems to be a good match up as the lightened plastic has wins along with
the lexan drivers. 
Pros and Cons: lexan body tucks the wheels, plastic fray style set up the wheels stick out, looks like a mini RC car......


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Hopra Rules Blow Bubbles*



chaparrAL said:


> Ok so That leaves you Tjets or NEO cars .Now, the winners are people who attend and enjoy the event , and enjoy the company of friends and even foes. The losers are those who are wallowing about in the negative energy of despair ,floundering about in a cloud of polarity, lost in a fog of anger and hate. hey S F ... how s your buddy , Bubba. {snicker}


Al thanks for starting this thread, allows me to vent and debate slot car stuff.

I know that is not what you had in mind.

It has been a while since me or my club raced a HOPRA event.
2001 when John Sell won the T-Jet race, and Bill denied my Tyco SS car at the time because it had heat sink brush barrels...... 

The # 1 issue I have is mixing manufactures into one class.
Instead of having Tyco vs Tomy vs Wizzard vs Slottech vs Life-Like
in the Super Stock or Mod classes, pick one mfg and all participants race that mfg. 

What think you ?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

The # 1 issue I have is mixing manufactures into one class.
Instead of having Tyco vs Tomy vs Wizzard vs Slottech vs Life-Like
in the Super Stock or Mod classes, pick one mfg and all participants race that mfg. 

What think you ?[/QUOTE]


Wouldn't that be considered IROC? I think all mfg setup the same would be a better race.
My .02 cents


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

00'HO said:


> pick one mfg and all participants race that mfg.


Why?Why?


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*Because*



Montoya1 said:


> Why?Why?


What wheel said.

More like IROC

Let's face it, HOPRA races mostly Tomy/BSRT

UFHORA = Wizzard

Fray = T-Jet

SWMSRA = mixed bag no more t-jets 

I found the best competition is all drivers run same to similar cars and parts
for even steven racing. 
I hate to say - similar to the latest G-Jet concept.


----------



## Krab (Dec 24, 2008)

I know this is my first post, and I'm jumping into some really troubled waters, but here goes...
The last three WI-IL HOPRA events that I attended, the SS class was won by Wizzard, BSRT, and Slottech, respectively. From my own (admittedly) anecdotal perspective, this indicates that, at least in these parts, in SS, there exists a parity among the 3 brands. 
As was mentioned previously in this thread...If you don't want to race a G3R, there are viable options...cost is going to be about the same....
I'll admit...I love Tjets....I grew up with Tjets....cut me, and I bleed Special racing oil....but I also believe in diversity in a race class....If there was a way to run an old Tyco or Atlas car in Fray-type racing, I'd try it, just to try something different....To me, there's nothing more boring than a spec series....Especially if you run them on oval tracks exclusively. (Anyone notice that there is no more IROC in 1:1 racing?) Prob'ly why I never got off on NASCAR.....
But I also believe that you should be able to race the way you want to, and if spec class cars on an oval track is what you want to do, I'm all in favor of it...I may wanna try it myself sometime....But I can't see a steady diet of it....
Meanwhile...I gotta get back to work on my pancake motor Unlimited car....

KJR

Time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

OK This is the 40th year of HOPRA. I attended 2 races in 1969 . Back then we raced cars from race sets by Aurora or Tyco They were faceless corporations to us, whose only involment was sending us some stuff for race prizes when we were lucky . Today is very different. The story s are many of the stuggle by the three amigos for a dominant marketing hold on the HO car market . We do not need to rehash that here . One thing needs to made very plain ,HOPRA has been neutral and should remain so.


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

What are the HOPRA classes now, I ran super stockk a long time ago & still have the cars.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

GO to HOPRA.ORG and come race


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Holy crap that was 1989 that I attended the NATS in Bedford. Are the LifeLike cars still competitive?


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

sorry no


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

But there is a LifeLike Challenge, and you don't even need a car there all supplied! 2nd year running!!!


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

*Current HOPRA website*

Actually the current HOPRA website address is www.hopra.net


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks Hwood By the way I will not race SS at the Nats .However , my fleet of G3R s will be available. I enjoy loading someones gun, [old racer term for fixing up an unknown with a fast car ] , like you jbm38 . All you need is a nice new body and a little cash for tires.


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

And you too Blubyu from the south side of Chi . At the Nats you will see me there ,as like last year, wearing a White Sox hat. Go first place Sox !


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Al,but I have a box full of S/S & just started making tires for them.What about the BlackHawks?


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Last Hawk s game i was at was at the big barn ,Wayne Messmer sang the national anthum , i cheered , it was long ago. Meanwhile ......


----------

